# Has anyone else here been hit with aligations of parental alienation?



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

Long story short, I am two plus years into the world's ugliest divorce. During that time I have been wrongly accused of spousal abuse, I or one of our unspecified sons of sexual abuse of our youngest daughter. Now finally after numerous meetings with minor's counsel, 730 custody evaluations, and appeal evaluations I am awaiting the judges final decision.

I have had custody for close to two years, and our kids have thrived under my care. I could go on and on about the "system", but I will spare you the rant TAM readers. My question is has anyone else here faced charges of PAS, and how did you deal with them in court? Ironically enough, I could actually create a compelling case against her for PAS based on the few months she had custody, her e-mail campaign to our kids, and her history of false aligations against me.

Lil
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Married in VA (Jan 6, 2012)

I know in most areas PAS is not accepted in court as it is REALLY hard to prove. Sounds like your ex has lost and is grasping at straws. Best of luck here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

California apparently accepts it. She brought in an expert witness to say what she needed said, so now the court is considering it. 

The problem is she does have a very poor relationship with our kids. By definition that is alienation. The only thing left to ascertain is cause. She also has a very poor relationship with me. I still enjoy a good relationship with all of our kids as I have never checked out as a parent. The piece of the puzzle that she won't consider because it is "too ugly" to look at is that the problem is with her.

As a single parent, I would love to have her step up and take some of the load off me. However, she is unwilling to do that. It is nothing more than a money grab. I just hope the courts see through it. The original evaluator noticed this dynamic as well, but stated that she was to blame for her acrimonious relationship with our kids.

Ironically, my life becomes a lot easier if I were to loose custody. It is cheaper for me to give them to her. Unfortunately, money has never been one of my motivators. I am stuck with with antiquated notion of right and wrong, and best interest of the kids. I have told her that the day she can demonstrate she has become a better parent than I; is the day I will happily relinquish custody. What makes matters worse for me is the fact she only wants our younger kids. What parent splits up siblings?

Lil
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Married in VA (Jan 6, 2012)

The kind that sees kids as a meal ticket and car payment. Sorry you are going through this. I am surprised that a court would even entertain splitting up siblings.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## profos (Apr 19, 2012)

lastinline said:


> Long story short, I am two plus years into the world's ugliest divorce. During that time I have been wrongly accused of spousal abuse, I or one of our unspecified sons of sexual abuse of our youngest daughter. Now finally after numerous meetings with minor's counsel, 730 custody evaluations


Wow that's a lot of custody evaluations. 

That comes out to about one per day.


----------



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

profos said:


> Wow that's a lot of custody evaluations.
> 
> That comes out to about one per day.


Not sure how you arrived at your number. We had one 730 and then her expert 733 witness. Which makes two. In my opinion, it was two more then what was necessary. She lost the first, so her counsel arranged for her the second expert witness. If you can't win straight out, just buy the answer you are looking for. 

No, I am not bitter. Just tired of being shook down for frigging money for 2+ years. I would like my divorce so I can move on with my life.


Lil
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## profos (Apr 19, 2012)

What the heck are 730 and 733?

I thought you had seven hundred and thirty different custody evaluations.


----------

